# Diablo IV



## Alok (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi guys !

Hope everyone is doing good. Just watched an album and couldn’t resist to come here after a long time.


Diablo 4 - all artbook pages


Looking at it , blizzard is really moving to this art style that Diablo series needed badly. So excited right now 

Hyped again !!!!!


Free to watch blizzcon opening ceremony tonight 11:30 pm , it will be announced. Tomorrow more diablo panels are also free to watch.

Join Us At BlizzCon 2019


----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2019)

Looks dope.

Any news about estimate release date?


----------



## Alok (Nov 1, 2019)

Watch blizzcon at 11:30 pm tonight, it will be annouced tonight itself.

Edit: link added to main post.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2019)

>blizzcon

Free Hong Kong.


----------



## Alok (Nov 1, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> >blizzcon
> 
> Free Hong Kong.



Yes they deserve all the hate and criticism but it's my beloved franchise, I'll see what they have to offer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2019)

What I was implying is that there is a very high probability that at least some form of protest will happen.


----------



## Alok (Nov 1, 2019)

Lol I would love to see someone gives them a lesson like that Red guy last year. Though this time things are serious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2019)

Alok said:


> Red guy last year


The "Off season April's fools joke" guy? I doubt anything like this will happen again, they probably will disallow any audience interaction. Especially because of the Free Hong Kong movement going on.


----------



## Alok (Nov 2, 2019)

*Check out the website, turn on the music, environment section gives me D2 vibes.


Diablo IV
Going open world this time
*




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Nov 2, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> The "Off season April's fools joke" guy? I doubt anything like this will happen again, they probably will disallow any audience interaction. Especially because of the Free Hong Kong movement going on.



First things on the stage was an apology. Good gesture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 2, 2019)

Only three characters? Perhaps there will be more in DLC. I also hope they don't do the always online bullshit that Diablo 3 did.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 2, 2019)

I doubt they'll let people ask questions. Maybe they'll send their own people to pose as crowd and ask. Risk is too high for them. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Nov 2, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Only three characters? Perhaps there will be more in DLC. I also hope they don't do the always online bullshit that Diablo 3 did.



Im sure game director said there are 5 classes to begin with. Three basic are being shown here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 2, 2019)

Alok said:


> Im sure game director said there are 5 classes to begin with. Three basic are being shown here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't Diablo 3 had 3 or 4? I guess they're aiming for more DLC this time around. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok (Nov 2, 2019)

thetechfreak said:


> Didn't Diablo 3 had 3 or 4? I guess they're aiming for more DLC this time around.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk



There were barb , wizard, Witch doctor, monk, demon hunter , total 5 in d3. They added necro, crusader latter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 2, 2019)

Monk was my favourite.

Edit: In other news - Protestors Rally Outside Blizzcon 2019 with 'Winnie the Pooh' Costumes


----------



## snap (Nov 2, 2019)

Path of Exile 4.0 announcement in 15 days.


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2019)

Official Announcement Cinematic Trailer





Gameplay Trailer


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2019)

Hands-on Gameplay Impressions


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2019)

Me while watching cinematic trailer 

Me while watching gameplay trailer


----------



## Alok (Nov 2, 2019)

Piyush said:


> Me while watching cinematic trailer
> 
> Me while watching gameplay trailer



It's mostly like alpha, it might improve and change a lot before release. But overall vibe looks good. What I'm most happy about that those laser beams and Rocket launchers are gone alongwith vibrant colours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2019)

Live gameplay from Blizzcon:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1014761158881339


----------



## Desmond (Nov 2, 2019)

Well, I don't know what I expected - Diablo 4 will not have an offline mode, and the game is 'not coming anytime soon' | PC Gamer


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Well, I don't know what I expected - Diablo 4 will not have an offline mode, and the game is 'not coming anytime soon' | PC Gamer


Even D3 does not have an offline mode. Game is expected to release late 2020 is what I read somewhere today. Reason being, they are developed for PS4 and Xbone both of which would go outdated within next 2-3 years due to their successors.


----------



## Alok (Nov 2, 2019)

007 said:


> Even D3 does not have an offline mode. Game is expected to release late 2020 is what I read somewhere today. Reason being, they are developed for PS4 and Xbone both of which would go outdated within next 2-3 years due to their successors.



Yes that's not an issue , I recently purchased eternal collection again for switch lite, it does have offline and controller scheme.

I heard Diablo IV will have controller support on PC from the get go which is absolutely necessary in modern games 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2019)

So just one more relevant panel left in this Blizzcon. 

*Diablo IV: Systems & Features*
12:45 AM - 01:30 AM IST (tonight, Nov 3)
Now that Diablo IV has been Unveiled, get a deep dive into some of the Systems and Features that will be coming to the game.

I guess we won't get to know any tentative dates or anything further in this event.


----------



## Alok (Nov 2, 2019)

Date I think would be around late 2021 looking at current condition of the game.

I'm still have some hope for a d2 remaster announcement which won't happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2019)

Alok said:


> I'm still have some hope for a d2 remaster announcement which won't happen.


I was having that hope until today. Now that they are going back to older days of being more grim, old skill points system, old classes - I think it may not happen. For now, I am ok as long as they don't kill the D2 servers where my characters are saved.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2019)

Alok said:


> It's mostly like alpha, it might improve and change a lot before release. But overall vibe looks good. What I'm most happy about that those laser beams and Rocket launchers are gone alongwith vibrant colours.


Well it looks better than D3 thats for sure


----------



## 007 (Nov 3, 2019)

Compilation of Q&As from the interviews with developers Joe Shely (Lead Game Designer) & David Kim (Lead Systems Designer) 
Respective videos from their Twitch are linked below.

*Questions from Quin69:*
Q: Paragon? 
A: We want something that feels meaningful if you hop and play for 15mins-1hour progression. Work in Progress.

Q: End game variety 
A: Max level key dungeons (Have Ranks, Have Map mods affixes) will scale (similar to POE Map Mods, Mythic Plus in Wow) 

Q: Itemization/Legendaries 
A: Legendaries modify existing skills (reduce CDR on X) Teleport Reduced cooldown, Nova Happens Happens when you Teleport

Q: Transmog sets? 
A: Considering it

 Q: Solo Self Found 
A: Not a mode, you can do it if you want (some bosses, world events are too hard mentioned from David Kim)

 Q: Leaderboard for Keystone (GR) 
A: Leaderboard not useful, so they are "still figuring it out" Focus instead on Seasonal Conquests 

Q: Trading 
A: No Auction House, Exploring Options, 3 Types of Items 1. Tradeable All times, Mats 2. Trade Once Then Bound 3. Never be Traded

 Q: Crafting 
A: Expanding, End game is modifying Items, Collecting Mats

 Q: Seasons 
A: Yes, Modifying the best items so Meta shifts

 Q: New content/business Model 
A: Expansions Confirmed

 Q: Skills / Respec 
A: No Respec Get tomes To Level up Skills (Unsure if capped on how many tomes)

 Q: Monetization 
A: Base Game / Expansions / Shop for cosmetics MTX

 Q: Modify UI/DPS meters
A: Yes Modify keybinds, and Elective mode yes

Q: Bots/Cheating Thud 
A: we take it seriously

* Questions from Rhykker:*
Q: HC Mode 
A: Yes

 Q: PVP 
A: Specific PvP Areas : PvP Modes (No Esports Yet)

 Q: Classes At Launch 
A: 5 Classes (other 2 Unknown) New Classes W/Expansions

 Q: Pay2Win? 
A: We Wont Sell Power, But stash space and others

 Q: Max Level? 
A: 40 is Max as of now

 Q: Party Size 
A: 4, World Boss


----------



## 007 (Nov 3, 2019)

Videos from Blizzcon. Most likely they will be taken down soon as these are supposed to be paid content for virtual ticket holders.

*Diablo IV - Systems & Features*





*Diablo IV - World & Lore*


----------



## 007 (Nov 3, 2019)

Feature Overview - Official


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2019)

007 said:


> Even D3 does not have an offline mode. Game is expected to release late 2020 is what I read somewhere today. Reason being, they are developed for PS4 and Xbone both of which would go outdated within next 2-3 years due to their successors.


D3's offline mode was kind of cancer IMO, especially if you have an unstable connection and bad pings.


----------



## snap (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## 007 (Nov 7, 2019)

*Rathma - Lore
*


----------



## 007 (Nov 8, 2019)

*New Gameplay Today - Druid
*


----------



## 007 (Nov 20, 2019)

System Design in Diablo IV (Part I)


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 26, 2019)

never played any Diablo game which game to start with?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 26, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> never played any Diablo game which game to start with?


Diablo 1 though Diablo 2 is the best in the series IMO.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 27, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> never played any Diablo game which game to start with?


 This one for sure.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 27, 2019)

You can play Diablo 1's shareware version for free in the browser - DIABLO

For full version you will need the MPQ files from the full version.


----------



## 007 (Dec 1, 2019)

007 said:


> *Rathma - Lore
> *



A new leak confirms that the pale man in the Diablo 4 cinematic reveal trailer is, in fact, Rathma, son of Lilith.


----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2020)

Diablo IV Quarterly Update—February 2020


----------



## 007 (Jun 5, 2020)

No Blizzcon this year. Cancelled.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2020)

Obviously. I wish they did an only only show though.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jun 5, 2020)

New full quest videos for Barb, Sorc, Druid


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2020)

Wow. Looks like a return to form for the Diablo series. Though would still like a Diablo 1 and 2 remaster.


----------



## true_lies (Feb 20, 2021)

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Wow. Looks like a return to form for the Diablo series. Though would still like a Diablo 1 and *2 remaster*.


Here you go  - Diablo II: Resurrected


----------



## true_lies (Feb 20, 2021)

007 said:


> Here you go  - Diablo II: Resurrected


Yeah, have missed my Amazon for long time

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Yeah, have missed my Amazon for long time


My "DeadlyShock" (Lightning Javazon) on Europe realm. 
I started with Europe for no reason about 16+ years ago, so have all characters there.

*i.imgur.com/6ieRtge.png


----------



## Desmond (Feb 20, 2021)

007 said:


> My "DeadlyShock" (Lightning Javazon) on Europe realm.
> I started with Europe for no reason about 16+ years ago, so have all characters there.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/6ieRtge.png


Wow. Those are a lot of charms. I have Diablo 2 and LoD in my Battle dot net library. I used to play PvE but haven't done in a long time.


----------



## 007 (Feb 23, 2021)

*Rogue Gameplay*


----------



## Desmond (Feb 23, 2021)

007 said:


> *Rogue Gameplay*


This actually looks much better than Diablo 3. Diablo 3 looks a bit too cartoonish IMO.


----------



## 007 (Mar 31, 2022)

*thegamespoof.com/gaming-news/diablo-4-will-have-5-regions-and-150-dungeons/


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2022)

> The developers promise a very dark world



And I expect nothing less.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2022)

Really like the dark and gritty tone. Looks a like a proper sequel to Diablo 2.


----------



## 007 (May 4, 2022)

Diablo IV Collector's Edition confirmed via WoW patch leak. Owners of D4 CE will receive Amalgam of Rage mount in WoW.

*www.icy-veins.com/forums/uploads/monthly_2022_04/wowtools.png.ab6ab55aeef6a1af81aad73a4d2cfb7d.png

_Source_


----------



## 007 (Jun 12, 2022)

Beta pre-registration now available for interested folks.

*i.imgur.com/PG1wLM1.png

*diablo4.blizzard.com/en-us/


----------



## 007 (Jun 12, 2022)

*www.pcgamesn.com/diablo-4/in-game-store


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 12, 2022)

I have played little bit of diablo but dont know what it is all about.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> I have played little bit of diablo but dont know what it is all about.


The lore is pretty deep, so it's hard to explain here. Perhaps you should watch some youtube video that explains the lore.

Edit: Try this - *www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVYLtmv1QtGfyfDLnjypehVL7oGMisLrs


----------



## 007 (Jun 14, 2022)

007 said:


> *www.pcgamesn.com/diablo-4/in-game-store


*www.pcgamer.com/blizzard-promises-diablo-4-wont-be-monetized-like-diablo-immortal/
Damage control


----------



## 007 (Jun 14, 2022)

Necro joins the camp!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536393379474554883


----------



## true_lies (Jun 14, 2022)

007 said:


> Necro joins the camp!


Think there should be a military type character as well, like the Paladin and Crusader. Could be the Templar in a future DLC, seeing how D2 and D3 launched with 5 characters and added 2 more later in DLCs


----------



## 007 (Jun 14, 2022)

Necro cinematic trailer


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2022)

007 said:


> *www.pcgamer.com/blizzard-promises-diablo-4-wont-be-monetized-like-diablo-immortal/
> Damage control


Diablo Immortal is such a ****show right now I think this is logical. Also, let's not forget the auction house fiasco in Diablo 3.


----------



## 007 (Jul 14, 2022)

I just accidentally noticed D4 listing in the PS store and it said "Just Announced". Not sure if it has been there for a while or it was just listed. Could not find a D4 listing on the regular PC Battle.net store though.

*i.imgur.com/Hcv2SbR.jpg


----------



## 007 (Jul 18, 2022)

*www.pcgamesn.com/diablo-4/beta-access-tattoo


----------



## 007 (Jul 28, 2022)

*thegamespoof.com/gaming-news/diablo-4-tested-on-ps5-and-ps4/


----------



## 007 (Aug 11, 2022)

*www.pcgamesn.com/diablo-4/beta-leaks-smart-loot-trading


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2022)

At least they are not bringing back the auction house.


----------



## 007 (Aug 12, 2022)

Desmond said:


> At least they are not bringing back the auction house.


Right. But there should be a good way to trade like in D2 as well. One of the best aspects I enjoy playing D2 till date is the grinding & trading of rare items, runes along with the game's simplicity itself. I don't like the D3's time-limited trading amongst players who were in the same game when the item dropped. In D3 everyone can easily get all gears for their class if they do a bit of grind, not the same in D2. One can play 500-1000 hours and not get a high rune.  Even though the item list is pretty simple in D2, they have deadly drop rates making your find more valuable and hence making the trading scene more interesting.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2022)

Yeah, I remember that you have to farm the countess for the Eth rune (I think).

But its likely that third party stores will spring up online selling these items. I think Blizzard don't want this to happen.


----------



## 007 (Aug 19, 2022)

*news.blizzard.com/en-us/diablo4/23816415/diablo-iv-quarterly-update-august-2022


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2022)

The season system seems a tad too complex. I guess it's just too profitable for them to not include it.


----------



## 007 (Aug 19, 2022)

Desmond said:


> The season system seems a tad too complex. I guess it's just too profitable for them to not include it.


Unlike D3 seasons which is more or less similar to ladder concept in D2, wherein you start a new character and grind all the way up to get some seasonal unique rewards, D4 seems to throw in new gameplay features, questline (to reveal more of the world of Sanctuary and your character's place in it), rewards and even a seasonal endgame deadly boss. So this is a welcome move IMO. I never played any of the D3 seasons after the first 3 or 4 - it was just not enticing for me.


----------



## 007 (Oct 8, 2022)

I have been following this leak and so far every single date has matched - including the latest Overwatch 2 release (Oct 04).
If this follows through, we can expect some sort of showdown at The Game Awards on Dec 8th and pre-purchase of Diablo IV. 

*www.icy-veins.com/forums/uploads/monthly_2022_08/0npkopa181i91.jpg.ca6c7028dc21b5cb0891edb3b5c00d7b.jpg

Source


----------



## true_lies (Oct 8, 2022)

What are the


007 said:


> I have been following this leak and so far every single date has matched - including the latest Overwatch 2 release (Oct 04).
> If this follows through, we can expect some sort of showdown at The Game Awards on Dec 8th and pre-purchase of Diablo IV.
> 
> Source



What are the chances of getting a closed beta key on this for those having registered?


----------



## 007 (Oct 8, 2022)

true_lies said:


> What are the chances of getting a closed beta key on this for those having registered?



Pretty slim I think unless your ID has contributed a lot of gaming activity (my guess). So far I have registered for multiple games but got invite only for D2 Resurrected.


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## 007 (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## 007 (Dec 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600194779790311441
Lilith Is Coming.


----------



## 007 (Dec 7, 2022)

Leaks and rumors about a surprise 6th class reveal expected at The Game Awards (Dec 8th) along with release date, preorders etc. Stay tuned.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 7, 2022)

The video doesn't say much though and most of it is just filler.


----------



## 007 (Dec 7, 2022)

The embargo ends today btw. So we can expect more content to start flowing in.


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2022)

*i.imgur.com/s4V6pRC.png


----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2022)

That reminds me, TGA is today.


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2022)

Promising reviews for the preview. 

PC Gamer - Blizzard's long-awaited sequel is extroadinarily satisfying to play within minutes.

Gamespot - Diablo IV is quick to differentiate itself from its predecessors in almost every way, while intelligently iterating on new series staples with ideas that put freedom of play at the center.

Engagdet - This feels worryingly good. Don't fail me now, Blizzard.

PlayStation Blog - A more expansive, customizable loot-filled adventure. Journey through the Sanctuary with even greater freedom to play and look how you want.

NME - A hell of a good time. An unexpected delight, 'Diablo 4' is light on new ideas but a much-needed refinement of dungeon crawl design.

Push Square - 20 hours of Diablo 4 on PS5 has us believing in Blizzard's latest trip to Hell.

IGN - RIP to my free time. Diablo 4 feels like a massively plussed-up version of Diablo 2, which is the best-case scenario for it, in my book. Not that it ignores Diablo 3 – there are clear notes taken from the best of that game too – but tonally and artistically, it leans more heavily into the Diablo 2 playbook. Regardless, this is going to be a huge game by any definition.

Eurogamer - I've spent 10 hours with Diablo 4 and I'm sold - it's been worth the wait. Hell it's great!

CNET - Diablo 4 takes bleakness to a new level -- in a good way. Be ready to be disturbed.

Polygon - Diablo 4 is taking itself very seriously. The dark atmosphere of the next main Diablo game is more engrossing than expected.

GameRant - Delightfully Dreadful!

The Sun - A darker take on the devil!


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2022)

With this amount of hype, expectations and initial impressions, they need to do A LOT BETTER during the release to avoid launch day server issues. Overwatch 2 launch was a catastrophe. D2 Resurrected was a mess which I witnessed myself (long queues, character rollbacks, progression lost, server login issues etc.)


----------



## 007 (Dec 9, 2022)

All hell breaks loose *6.6.23*


----------



## 007 (Dec 9, 2022)

Pre-order up- Diablo® IV - Diablo® IV | Battle.net

Standard - $69.99
Digital Deluxe - $89.99
Ultimate - $99.99


----------



## true_lies (Dec 9, 2022)

007 said:


> All hell breaks loose *6.6.23*


Blizzard's cinematic trailers have always been just on another level


----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2022)

The collectors edition *box* is up for grabs from the official Blizzard Gear store in NA, UK, EU regions.

*gear.blizzard.com/products/diabcl0001-diablo®-iv-limited-collector-s-box
*Note:* For the first time, game is not bundled in the box, hence it is not a CE, rather a CB (collector's box). Game has to be purchased separately at Battle.net whichever edition you prefer.

*i.imgur.com/OOFjPfc.png

Collector's Box Contents:

Candle of Creation
Cloth Map of Sanctuary
Diablo IV Collector’s Edition Art Book
Occult Mousepad
Pin of the Horadrim
Two Matted Fine Art Prints Sized 18.54” x 10.79”


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 16, 2022)

007 said:


> The collectors edition *box* is up for grabs from the official Blizzard Gear store in NA, UK, EU regions.
> 
> *gear.blizzard.com/products/diabcl0001-diablo®-iv-limited-collector-s-box
> *Note:* For the first time, game is not bundled in the box, hence it is not a CE, rather a CB (collector's box). Game has to be purchased separately at Battle.net whichever edition you prefer.
> ...


134$ and no game ? Ridiculous in my opinion. But fans will buy nonetheless.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 17, 2022)

*www.nerfnow.com/img/3124/4708.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 18, 2022)

They have not learned from the diablo Mobile event massacre.

Sent from my M2006C3LI using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Dec 19, 2022)

Yeah, I mean how hard is it to include the game, all they have to do is print a code on a card and add it to the box.


----------



## 007 (Dec 21, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Yeah, I mean how hard is it to include the game, all they have to do is print a code on a card and add it to the box.


I have a different opinion here. While I understand the fact that the collector's box gives an "incomplete" feel, this is a smart move by Blizzard in terms of manufacturing and reducing the number of SKUs for different platforms as well as giving the freedom to the user to buy the game edition they actually need. Otherwise, they'd have to print different key labels, different packing costs per platform and on top of it, they would have to force a particular edition of the game on the user even if the user doesn't care about cosmetics.


----------



## 007 (Dec 21, 2022)

The only grudge I have with Blizzard this time is the exclusivity to Gear Store. Since the last CE (WoW Dragonflight), they've cut down the middlemen (Walmart, BestBuy, GameStop, Amazon etc.) for CEs. Good for Blizzard - more moolah, but extreme disadvantage for the customers as the shipping costs are exorbitant right now. One has to pay upwards of $100 additional to ship out of the Gear store regions ($200+ to India) and on top of it you'll have customs duty making the cost of CEs 2.5X more the actual CE cost.


----------

